# Striper Fishing around James River Bridge



## SCOUT162 (Apr 28, 2003)

I will be making the trip this Saturday & Sunday trying my luck for stripers. I will be putting my 
20' center console boat in at Huntington Park in Newport News. Does anyone have any recommendations on what baits to use or where to fish? I have heard the 4" plastic shad works well. I need all the help I can get. This will be my first time fishing for stripers. I fish for croakers during the summer months, so I am familiar with some of the area. I have been to the Monitor/Merrimac tunnel. Thats about as far as I have ventured.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

What worked for me in the past is this, off the end of the old bridge, aka fishing pier, they drop the old bridge to the bottom. Good structure, rock pile, just dance a bucktail over those rocks on an incoming tide. Should work, if they are there.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

I haven't fished there, but doubt it's different than where I fish (CBBT). Fish the pilings of the M&M or JRB using a bucktail with a soft plastic tail, yozuri (blue/silver has been the best thing I've used this season), or storm shad (I hear pearl color has been the best, but haven't used it personally). The best luck I've had is when the tide is going out, but as long the water is moving there should be fish around. Good luck


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

From what I understand is that chunking works well a the M&M.


----------



## FlickNanders (Oct 9, 2006)

Ive been catching rockfish around the JRB all season by chunking menhaden.


----------

